# Please Critique my Fourth Deer



## Fritz23 (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my fourth deer that I killed this year with a bow... Please critique and let me know your thoughts... its much appreciated. Thats the only way I will get better.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

good looking deer man


----------



## Fritz23 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is a side view of it


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

hard to tell without closeups.. but some corrections for next time would be:
-earbutt needs to be slightly larger, higher on the head, and muscle detail added (see photos of live deer)
-looks like high part of brow needs lifted a little
-antlers should be tilted back a little more (1st 2" of antler above the burrs should follow bridge of nose angle on most cases)
-eye lid color is dark, use a burnt umber over a flesh and keep the paint to a minimum
-inner nostril is too dark... should be fleshy inside

overall not bad at all.. just a few details that would step you up a notch or 2..

good luck!

enter in a state competition and ask the judges for a critique... best way to learn in my opinion.. they will be right next to you pointing out things on your own work.. 


one last thing. i reccomend staying away from the straight ahead poses... although deer DO stand there straight foward and upright, it gives the mount no illusion of motion, which almost always makes it look stiff and lifeless... mounts in motion always look 10x better...


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Jersey Jays, pretty much nailed it. It also looks like you have the eye's the wrong shape and too much lip line showing. Close up shots would definitely help.

I also agree about staying away from straight poses, for the same reason.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

yeah i noticed something with the eye shape as well.. looks like the high point on the brow should be higher...


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I love the 'go ahead and mess with me' look he has.


----------



## 2_Smithereenz (Feb 1, 2010)

Although an actual taxidermist can find the little things that make a good mount turn into a fantastic mount, I think you did a great job. Especially since it's only your 4th mount. I have seen mounts that were done by seasoned taxidermist that didn't look that good, but I think there are alot of taxidermist out there that try to rush through their work and get as many done in a year to get the big pay check. They don't take the great care and pride in their work that they once did, now it's just paying the bills.

I'm also not a fan of straight forward alert poses, mine are turned to either side, and I would like to get one some day with it's head slightly forward and ears laid back in a defensive posture like it's getting ready to charge another buck.

Overall very nice job, I'd hire you for my next one no problem.:thumbs_up


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

As was said in Jerseyjays post you are doing good considering this is just your forth gamehead. The things he pointed out you need to go back with some live pictures of deer to see the look you are trying to reproduce.

And it is also great that you put your work out there looking for thoughts and tips from your peers. These guys are good, and they will help bring forward your work with less of a learning curve.

Great Job:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I must point out you are doing a great job on the location and angle of the cap.

Bob


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

nice work


----------

